# Nvidia and Sony Corp



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

For some reason that i cant explain, im feeling bullish on electronics.

I bought some Sony Corp (SNE) today because of all the troubles they have been having with hackers. Sony is a great corp and any problems will only make them stronger, i feel.

I also have been playing around with 3d images on my computer with my nvidia video card. And its pretty mind blowing what these cards can do.
I saw nvidia NVDA:us was trading on nasdaq. I checked the financials and they look to be a great growing company.
Im sure competition is fierce but i think alot of upside to this stock.

Both are long term holds.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

They're a great buy. I just Sony not long ago. Get in while it's cheap !!


----------



## dagman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Usually when you begin by "for some reason I can't explain" that spells trouble. But I agree that many tech stocks are a good buy these days. It's most interesting to contrast large blue chip tech stocks (tech 1.0) of last decade versus the social networking tech stocks (tech 2.0) of these days.

I don't see anything special about Sony in terms of their product offerings. They don't offer anything unique over the many competitors in this space with the exception of the PS3. I'd like to understand why you would pick Sony at its current valuation.

NVIDIA seems expensive too although I think there is a better case to be made for this stock.

In the tech space I like Intel the most. They have a pile of cash, almost no debt, pay a 3% dividend (plus are buying back shares), and are dominant in the PC processor market (about 20x the size of the next biggest competitor AMD).

The sentiment about the impact of the mobile market is overplayed. People aren't going to stop buying PCs (incl. laptops) just because they have an iPad or an Blackberry that accesses the Internet. If there is any decline, PC sales will likely be made up in the international market. Plus, Intel has the know-how and the facilities (and frankly the cash) to innovate and compete in the mobile processor space.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

dagman1 said:


> . I'd like to understand why you would pick Sony at its current valuation.
> .


They are near their 52 week low.

That and my father used to say " Buy stocks that you know will be around in 10 years and you cant go wrong"
Sony will be around in 10 years.

I didnt even look at the financials at Sony, It is just a buy low, sell high for me.

I wont even watch Sony as i am sure it will give me my 15% a year I am looking for.



dagman1 said:


> NVIDIA seems expensive too although I think there is a better case to be made for this stock.
> .


I think Nvidia is expensive because it is a rising force. I DID look at their numbers and they are very nice. Each year (and quarter) their equity is increasing,and lots of cash on hand.
This one i will have to watch and pull the plug if it goes down more than 20%.



dagman1 said:


> In the tech space I like Intel the most. They have a pile of cash, almost no debt, pay a 3% dividend (plus are buying back shares), and are dominant in the PC processor market (about 20x the size of the next biggest competitor AMD).
> .


You know, I'm a huge Intel fan as well. I just built my first computer lately and got all the top of the line stuff. But instead of going with intel, I went with AMD processor. And its been great so far. I would really have to crunch the numbers to buy either AMD or Intel but i think more upside may be with AMD, as more people convert.

But you cant go wrong with a pile of cash, no debt,3% divy either.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd buy Nvidia below $18 and sell when it approaches $21ish. 

This stock moves a LOT.

Intel has been moving lately but usually does nothing. Personally I don't think this stock is going to do anything, it's not going anywhere fast. I've held a small number of shares for this stock for 11 years and I'm still down a bit from the tech bubble.

Overall i think tech is a buy in August idea.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> I would really have to crunch the numbers to buy either AMD or Intel but i think more upside may be with AMD, as more people convert.


Now may actually be a VERY good time to buy AMD. AMD is set to release their new Bulldozer series of processors in June. It will be the first totally new AMD cpu since the Athlon 64 in 2003. Leaked benchmarks indicate it will be superior to the latest Intel cpus and also cheaper. Also, it was just announced yesterday that Intel's next-generation chips (Ivy Bridge) are being pushed back to Q2 2012 so that should help AMD too.


----------

